# The Daily Ritual



## Rob Fisher (25/4/15)

Not really the daily ritual... more like two to sometimes three times a day... there is nothing that works for me more than a full fresh bottle of juice, a fully charged fresh battery and a new rayon wick! So nice!

The start position is three pads of bog roll. The centre piece for the REO.



The right hand piece is for the top cap of the cyclone and the juice bottle and discarded wick.


The left hand piece is to clean the excess juice off the cyclone before a bit of dry firing and the fitment of the new wick!


Bingo! Ooooooo vaping Nirvana!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Guunie (25/4/15)

She would look great with a hellboy rda on her...imo
Edit..no offence intended Rob, she is beautiful just the way she is. I was just admiring the raised square Base for the Rda and could help but feel like the new hellboy would suite those curves and edges so well

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (25/4/15)

Nice one @Rob Fisher 
I agree, nothing like a freshly wicked setup to put a big smile on ones face!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/15)

Guunie said:


> She would look great with a hellboy rda on her...imo
> Edit..no offence intended Rob, she is beautiful just the way she is. I was just admiring the raised square Base for the Rda and could help but feel like the new hellboy would suite those curves and edges so well



No offense taken at all... I keep adding a Hellboy to my shopping basket and then not clicking buy... I have bought so many of these new atties and most of them are crap compared to the Cyclone so I'm trying not to buy anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/15)

I'm not sure I should even search for other juices anymore because all that happens is I spend money on juices and while most of the juices are pretty good I just can't get to vape many of them for more than half a REO bottles worth. So after doing some juice testing yesterday I gave all the REO's a clean out today! Here are the girls all clean and sparkly ready for a new rayon wick, a new battery and a bottle full of Tropical Ice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (20/5/15)

Oom if you dont buy juice how are we suppose to get great juices at a discounted price.

We all wait for oom to put the specials in the for sale section

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spydro (19/4/17)

My daily and nightly ritual is to just use them, not fiddle around with them until the rare occasions when they actually do need some minor attention. Most folks over pit stop their Reos IMO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

